# Top three Boswell blends



## Aquinas (Mar 30, 2010)

What are your top three favorite boswell blends. I have heard good things about them and want to order a few.


----------



## ComicalFerret (Feb 10, 2010)

I want to know also!


----------



## garydh2000 (Dec 22, 2008)

They blend mostly aromatics. Here are my favorites:

Berry Cobler
Boswell's Best
Christmas Cookie


----------



## Variables (Dec 2, 2009)

Out of the six of seven I have sampled, Northwoods and Christmas Cookie are the only ones I keep around.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

I finally ordered some samples from Boswell's to try. I just got them today, so I have nothing yet to report but I'll soon be sampling Berry Cobbler, Apple Strudel, Xmas Cookie, Dutch Treat, Sweet & Mild, and Magnum Blend. I'll be giving them a try over the next few days.


----------



## Aquinas (Mar 30, 2010)

Indigosmoke,
Enjoy and I would love to hear what you think.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm going to have to look into Boswell. Some of those sound tasty. I don't know if it translates to tobacco but I'm still in the "try everything" mode.


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

Bear Blend
Northwoods
Boswell's Best

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

1) Northwoods... a full latakia mixture without the overkill.
2) Christmas Cookie... I used to work at a B&M and I sold and sampled hundreds of different aromatics - I've found nothing like this one.
3) Boswell's Best - Somehow they took something very much like Lane's 1Q and dried it to a point I could never get it to and made it about as perfect as I think it could possibly be. It's still moist but none of the moisture drips into the bowl. I still can't figure out how they did it.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Well, I tried Xmas Cookie last night. The tobacco is a very fine shag type cut of mostly medium and dark colors. The pouch aroma came to me mostly as vanilla, with hints of nutmeg or maybe cinnamon. It actually reminded me of Dan's Sweet Vanilla Honeydew, although it is more subtle and nuanced and less overpowering that SVH. However, unlike SVH, I found this tobacco smoked cool with no tongue bite no matter how hard I pushed it. I did not taste the aromatic flavors, but the side stream smoke wraps you in a cloud of Christmasy goodness. I was unable to extract much tobacco flavor, unlike others who have reviewed this blend. The room note was excellent. If you like the smell of sugar cookies baking you are sure to enjoy it.

Overall I can see why fans of aromatics enjoy these blends. Delicious pouch and room note, cool smoking, and no bite. Those who prefer light aromatics where the tobacco flavor interplays with the topping might prefer to look elsewhere for blends like TOI Galway.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Overly mild tobaccos need to be "snorked" (if that's the proper term). Exhaling through the nose brings out more of the flavor. I'm currently finishing up a tin of a very mild tobacco and my review will state that if you don't exhale it through your nose, you shouldn't waste your time with it.

But I think you nailed the essence of Xmas Cookie to a tee. Just try the snorking thing and I think you'll find a bit more flavor to be had.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

dmkerr said:


> Overly mild tobaccos need to be "snorked" (if that's the proper term). Exhaling through the nose brings out more of the flavor. I'm currently finishing up a tin of a very mild tobacco and my review will state that if you don't exhale it through your nose, you shouldn't waste your time with it.
> 
> But I think you nailed the essence of Xmas Cookie to a tee. Just try the snorking thing and I think you'll find a bit more flavor to be had.


I've never tried that. I'll give it a shot the next time I smoke a bowl.


----------



## phatmax (Mar 18, 2009)

I got their Cherry Smash, Chocolate Cream, No Bite Delite, and Berry Cobbler, along with a Christmas Cookie sample.

They are all good, the No Bite is very nice.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

indigosmoke said:


> I've never tried that. I'll give it a shot the next time I smoke a bowl.


Just follow the hottie's lead....


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

*Northwoods* is a great latakia Blend.
*Classic English *is good, but not sure if he stilll blends it.
*Sweet Tea* is a great aromatic that actually tastes like sweet tea. Need to order some for those summer nights on the porch with a cold glass of tea!!!

I have heard great things about Christmas Cookie but have not tried it.


----------



## Aquinas (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks for the reccomendations. I ordered some Northwoods, berry cobbler, christmas cookie, and sweet tea. I will let you know what i think.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

dmkerr said:


> Overly mild tobaccos need to be "snorked" (if that's the proper term). Exhaling through the nose brings out more of the flavor.


Just wanted to post a little update on this technique. I've started "snorking" and it really does make a difference. It's opened up several blends to me and I highly recommend it. I was reminded of this post as I was watching a documentary on wine tasting and the expert recommended that the tasters exhale through their noses immediately after swallowing or spitting out the wine. She noted that there were nuances of flavor that could only be detected that way because of sense receptors in the back of the mouth and nasal passages. I wonder if this is the same effect as we experience with snorking tobaccos?


----------

